# Finishing ebonite?? tips??



## Bman40 (Dec 6, 2007)

I've ordered some ebonite from pipemakers (22mm rods) for some sailor clones,,

can someone tell me how to finish this stuff? 

Barry


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 6, 2007)

I just turned last night some hard rubber that I got from Elliot Landes. It turns easy and I sanded as always through 12000 MM and thats it. I think you need nothing over this. This will be my personal pen for the next weeks.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 6, 2007)

I suggest a protective finish over the vulcanized rubber due to the fact that different body chemistries may well cause the rubber to wear, leaving the user with a "dirty" hand.  I use lacquer, but I use lacquer for almost everything. [8D]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 6, 2007)

Lou, please elaborate as I just got my first ebonite from Joel.  Do you spray several coats of the lacquer as if you were finishing wood?

Thanks,


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Lou, please elaborate as I just got my first ebonite from Joel.  Do you spray several coats of the lacquer as if you were finishing wood?
> 
> Thanks,



Sorry for the thread diversion, Joel sells Ebonite?  Can you tell me where I can get some info on that please

Now back to regular schedule programming.....[)]


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 6, 2007)

More intermission - who's Joel???


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 6, 2007)

Sigh, ask for information and you get bombarded with questions! 

Joel, aka Tuba07 had some ebonite in his big sale a couple of weeks ago and I snagged a few.  The other source that I have seen for ebonite is pipemakers.org.  There is supposed to be a new source out of Germany, but I haven't seen anything from there yet.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm working on the German connection, Cav.  They don't go fast.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 6, 2007)

William - I just wipe on a couple of coats of lacquer, let it cure, then buff it out.  Of course, the ones where I use urushi are a bit more complex and time consuming.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks, Lou, I'll give that a try.


----------



## bosipipes (Feb 19, 2008)

I use ebonite for pipe stems. You could also buff it with cubana wax. Though the lacquer would last longer.


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 19, 2008)

Kirk long time no see[]. MM thru 12000 then trpoli ,white diamond, and carnuba. Will shine like glass. Like kirk have used it on many pipe stem and also a few pens.


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 25, 2008)

Agreed, no one wants to put a lacquered pipe stem in their mouth  
Cav, enduro will hold up well over black ebonite. I never put a finish on cumberland,
it does not react as harsh as the black when left unfinished.


----------



## bosipipes (Feb 26, 2008)

were does one get enduro at.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 26, 2008)

Will CA not adhere to ebonite?  I got one stick from Bruce (everyone knows Bruce right?) and I'd hate to ruin it by applying CA.

Has anyone already tried CA?


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 26, 2008)

Enduro is available at www.beartoothwoods.com .  CA will adhere to ebonite.


----------

